
Truck driver shortage prompts calls for driverless big rigs - BrandonMarc
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/trucker-shortage-prompts-calls-for-driverless-big-rigs/article/2603279
======
BrandonMarc
Economics fail. If they were honest, they would be saying,

 _Truck driver shortage AT THE WAGE WE FEEL LIKE PAYING prompts calls for
driverless big rigs_

That would be an honest headline ... but not the one that made it into print.
Go figure.

Seriously, this is economics 101. If you increase the price of something, the
supply will go up as more people decide they want to sell it. Basic supply and
demand I learned in high school 20 years ago.

It's the H1-B fight all over again.

